# Northern IL (Chicagoland) One.Four Meet I



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks to Greycruzer for getting this kicked off. 

Meet details: 

Location: Hickory Creek Forest Preserve Mokena, IL
Time: 1:00pm
Date: Sat. Oct. 4th

Google Maps link:
https://goo.gl/maps/BG4SG

Cruzes and Sonics invited. 

Bring your cars, bring yourselves, bring your friends, bring you significant other if you have one. Depends on how this goes, we might get a burger afterward or something. Meatheads is right down the street and has some awesome burgers, as is Red Mango and Chipotle.

Please reply to this thread if you're coming. 

*Attendees:*
1. Greycruzer
2. XtremeRevolution + 1
3. Andy Quade
4. Adrian Cortez
5. trevor_geiger + 1
6. Finn from FB
7. Matthew Rominski
8. redrocket


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

October 4th is one of my favorite days! 

I hope you guys have a great meet -- Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmm, a bit over an hour for me. I MAY attend, depends on what my girlfriends schedule is like that weekend.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It's a good 4 hour drive for me...right now I'm 50/50 I will know for sure later though! It's not that far away from Naperville I love that town.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Ill try to get a week off and come up with a friend...


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> It's a good 4 hour drive for me...right now I'm 50/50 I will know for sure later though! It's not that far away from Naperville I love that town.


Trevor, Naperville is only like 25-30mins away, if you can make your more than welcome


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

Ill try n get the weekend off also. have a personal day to use.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Greycruzer said:


> Trevor, Naperville is only like 25-30mins away, if you can make your more than welcome


Yeah I'm familiar with Naperville. I took a football camp there when I was in school. I'll try my best on making it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ill be in Baltimore getting married!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Put me at #5 guys! My fiancé and I shall be there!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

6 people plus two significant others so far!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm crushed, T-bone...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm crushed, T-bone...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Why man? Lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Everyone still planning on making it right?


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I was thinking of making the 7 hour drive... But woke up far to late.

Have fun everyone!


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Is there a 2015 meet planned?


----------



## Wisconsin4Eyes (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm from Western Wisconsin and would be willing to meet up in 2015.


----------

